

Show HN: Domain availability and price checker for Android - xh208
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.domcomp.main&hl=en

======
xh208
This started as side-project to learn Android. The app ended up being quite
polished and so I might as well share with the world. Some of you guys might
find it useful.

I currently use it to quickly check whether a domain is taken, when a good
name pops into my head. The app also displays full price and coupon details as
well.

The backend is based on my main project, domcomp.com, which more or less does
the same thing. However, I think now that the native app does indeed provide a
better experience (which is a whole separate interesting discussion).

For now, the app has a basic set of features. If you guys like it and start
using it then I'd be happy to add more. Comments welcome!

